# New Addition



## Robbo (May 2, 2002)

I know this is not exactly the forum for it but my wife has added to the Kenpo community by giving birth to our daughter yesterday. By the way she was kicking in the womb it should be no problem when she gets old enough to train.

Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2002)

Hey, Congrats!


----------



## Roland (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations man, good to hear all is well.


:ubercool:


----------



## matthewgreenland (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations - God bless -

Better start your baby on 'star block' soon!


----------



## tonbo (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations, and welcome to the new addition.

I hope everyone is doing well, and remember......"The family that kicks together, sticks together!"

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## AvPKenpo (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations......I know that your wife will be much nicer now..........except when she doesn't get enough sleep at night.

Michael


----------



## GouRonin (May 2, 2002)

Cheers!:cheers:


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2002)

congrats:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Gou, lets get on the ball here!!:rofl: 
A hoard of Ronins is what I expect!!  (yes, I'll train them for you)

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

If I have to do one more fertility test I will kill...please let me kill...please...
:EG:


----------



## Robbo (May 3, 2002)

Thanks everybody......oh, oh, gotta go and change a diaper.

Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Peeee Uuuuuuuuuuuuuu......... way more information than I needed!!!!!!  Just reading that brought up old memories....... LOL 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If I have to do one more fertility test I will kill...please let me kill...please...
> :EG: *


No need to kill, just get a new magazine~


----------



## Sigung86 (May 4, 2002)

Congratulations on the new Kenpo Family addition.  Much to your delight, you will find, when you start training, that girls make better students than boys.   Make her great.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Dan Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

If that post came from a Father of Girls............ LOL:rofl: 

spoken like a true "Daddys sweetheart" Father!! 

 :asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *If that post came from a Father of Girls............ LOL:rofl:
> 
> ...



I represent that remark!  I'm a new father myself, got a 3 month
old PRINCESS!    It ain't so bad, when it's YOUR daughter's
"diapey"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

:rofl: :asian: :shrug:


----------



## tunetigress (May 5, 2002)

Good work Robbo!  Glad to see I am not the only one who is helping Canada's population to grow.   My daughter,  just turned 10,  is a total delight to us  (so far, touch wood)  and is now halfway through Green Belt in Kenpo,  has  studied violin for 5 years,  and has never broken her toys on purpose.  My son is another story entirely!  I am still hoping that he somehow learns to wipe his own bum before starting School in September.   LMAO!   What a lucky little girl to be born into a Kenpo Family!   
All the best to you , your family, and the Kenpo crowd out there in Calgary!!!:boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

than a good Kenpo family!!
:asian:


----------



## Yari (May 8, 2002)

Congratulations 

Post a picture when she gets her first gi!


/Yari


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 8, 2002)

My daughter was born two years ago, and I don't know who's learning more from who... so far she's got me talking gibberish, and knows just exactly which buttons to push when she wants something.

One thing is for sure... there's gunna be a whole lotta Kenpo going on when she hits the teenage years... Think about all the boyfriends you get to practice on. 

Congradulations!!!

Truely,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------

